# Downloaded files open in wrong program



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey,

I downloaded a .docx and it automatically tries opening it with Powerpoint. I've checked that the default program to open with is set to word, yet it still tries to open in powerpoint.

If I try the same with a .doc file, it automatically opens in word.

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens if you right click on it and select Word from the Open With... menu?


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> What happens if you right click on it and select Word from the Open With... menu?


It opens in word.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens when you double click on them? Is it only trying to open in POwerpoint when you download them? You have right clicked on them and selected Get Info and made sure that it lists Word next to Open With?


----------



## Sarfaraj (Apr 13, 2010)

Right click on the file and select properties. Click on change under open with program. Select a program you want to use in order to open the file. Make sure the box "Always use selected program to open this kind of file". After selecting these option when you double click on the file it will open in the program selected.


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Sarfaraj,

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately knowing a little bit about macs I've already tried this. It's currently set to open with word (and "always....kind of file" is ticked.

Knowing a bit about macs, this is why I've posted in here, because this I have no idea how to solve.

I'm almost wondering if I need to reinstall the office package??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are these files coming from another Mac, or a Windows PC?


----------

